# EN World on Wikipedia!



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, we're famous...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_World

...well, sort of.

The information page has some good basic information about what EN World is, but the article is a little spartan. Perhaps an update is in order.

Did Morrus create this?

Anyway, I was a little bored and started browsing the Wikipedia for gaming material ideas. (It's a good resource.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Driddle (Oct 12, 2006)

Should definitely be updated to include a reference to rising numbers in the elephant population.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 12, 2006)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Should definitely be updated to include a reference to rising numbers in the elephant *penguin* population.




Fixed it for you.

HTH! Cheers, -- N


----------



## ssampier (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks fine to me. It needs an obligatory screenshot of the homepage, though.



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.
> 
> HTH! Cheers, -- N




Since it refers to a Wiki, it is all the more delicious.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey, we're famous...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EN_World
> 
> ...well, sort of.





_"The new phone book's here! The new phone book's here!" (. . .) "Page 73 - Johnson, Navin R.! I'm somebody now! Millions of people look at this book everyday! This is the kind of spontaneous publicity - your name in print - that makes people. I'm in print! Things are going to start happening to me now."_ - Navin R. Johnson


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2006)

EN World should start a wiki wiki in which we detail all other wikis, including wikipedia and ENwiki. Then we could write a wiki entry about wikipedia and about how wikipedia includes an entry on EN World. But the real fun would come in detailing the ENwiki entry on ENwiki and talk about the EN World entry on wikipedia in our wiki. That would be killer.


----------



## trancejeremy (Oct 12, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> _"The new phone book's here! The new phone book's here!" (. . .) "Page 73 - Johnson, Navin R.! I'm somebody now! Millions of people look at this book everyday! This is the kind of spontaneous publicity - your name in print - that makes people. I'm in print! Things are going to start happening to me now."_ - Navin R. Johnson




Still, it is pretty cool when you browse Wikipedia and suddenly come across your name (at least if you aren't famous or anything).  A program I wrote years ago for Wasteland is mentioned in the entry for it, along with me, and when I saw that a few weeks ago while I was looking up the history of the game, it was something of an ego boost.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 12, 2006)

This is getting about as meta as is humanly possible.  So, we're moving...


----------



## diaglo (Oct 12, 2006)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Did Morrus create this?




the great thing about Wiki is you can look at the history.

Twin Rose created the entry.

BOZ, Hong, et. al. have contributed.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 12, 2006)

I would like to see an entry for diaglo in Wikipedia, on the EnWorld page if needed .   

Congrats to ENWorld.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, i helped in getting that one up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I would like to see an entry for diaglo in Wikipedia, on the EnWorld page if needed .
> 
> Congrats to ENWorld.



 You could have a section on alter egos and guest appearances and mention 'Lord Diaglus' from the Wilderlands


----------

